# Trash or Gold?



## Eisele1 (Jan 31, 2019)

I need help figuring out anything I  can about these items, the shredded bar pad is on a hole bike ( girls bike w/ white tires) the bars came in a pile of old school bike parts I pulled out of my pop's attic, any help is appreciated Thanks!


----------



## mongeese (Jan 31, 2019)

Not lookin good


----------



## Eisele1 (Feb 1, 2019)

mongeese said:


> Not lookin good



Yeah must have just been some cheap model stuff, I can't find anything


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 1, 2019)

I see entry level Simplex and Huret derailleurs that are very rough and of little value, if any. There is a Campagnolo rear derailleur by the right side of the bars. It looks roached out as well but may be worth a little something.


----------



## Eisele1 (Feb 6, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> I see entry level Simplex and Huret derailleurs that are very rough and of little value, if any. There is a Campagnolo rear derailleur by the right side of the bars. It looks roached out as well but may be worth a little something.



Yes, I have a ton. There is 1 campagnolo front and rear and 1 gambato that is a earley copy I have been told. A few huret, a bunch of sun tour. 1 shimano and a bunch of parts to try to fix the ones missing parts


----------

